# what size thread is the shifter?



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

i want to get an aftermarket shift knob but i dont wanna buy one that wont fit...i need to know what size the thread is. thanks


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

10X1.00 I think

I know its M10 and I am pretty sure its 1.00 pitch, Tell ya better monday when I measurre mine.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

It's a m-10- 1.25


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the correction


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

Most aftermarket knobs have different bushings to fit different size shifters and also secure with allen screws. Just remember this, you get what you pay for....I paid $30 for an Autotechnica shift knob from JCWhitney, it only has bushings, none which snugly fit my shifter's shaft...so it can come loose and spin around, pretty annoying if you ask me. So I'm probably gonna end up buying a Momo or something else that'll secure better eventually.


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

SteveSXSE said:


> *Most aftermarket knobs have different bushings to fit different size shifters and also secure with allen screws. Just remember this, you get what you pay for....I paid $30 for an Autotechnica shift knob from JCWhitney, it only has bushings, none which snugly fit my shifter's shaft...so it can come loose and spin around, pretty annoying if you ask me. So I'm probably gonna end up buying a Momo or something else that'll secure better eventually. *


thanks for the advice...i was thinking about having someone import a nismo knob also i have a freind who can do that for me.


----------

